# Using Porter Cable 4212 dovetail jig - just the template on wide boards



## Kirk650 (May 8, 2016)

I've had the Porter Cable dovetail jig for 5 or 6 years, and have used it on boards of 12 inches or less. Works great, but now I need to use it on boards of 16 to 18 inches wide (blanket chest). Per the Supplemental Manual, the template can be used, without the rest of the jig, on unlimited width boards. It doesn't look that complicated, but maybe that's because I haven't tried it yet. Have any of you folks done what I'm going to try, and do you have any info or tips that would make me more successful? Thanks much.

Kirk


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

I never had to try that with my p.c. jig because I have an akeda and a Leigh jig. Seems like you could face alignment issues making wide dovetails with a narrow jig. Also I would use through dovetails on a blanket chest.


----------



## Kirk650 (May 8, 2016)

It'll be through dovetails. And the jig template is to be used like a Keller jig. I'm sure it'll work, and I'll put in some practice on scrap wood, but I was wondering if anyone had actually done this, and what tips or advice they might share. I really don't want to mess this up.


----------

